# Curious and curiouser bulk carrier voyages



## shieldrow

Anyone who may have an interest in the revival of steel making on Teeside may be interested or even shed light on some perculiar charters to and from the Redcar steelworks ore handling jetty.
As most will know to make iron (later steel) you need iron ore, coal in the form of coke and flux.
When the Redcar blastfurnace closed the adjoining coke ovens were kept going to supply other Tata plants and the coal was recieved at the ore unloading quay. Some coal was I believe also sent to UK power stations.
Since the Redcar blastfurnace was later acquired by the Thai SSI company, the blast furnace has been relined and should be soon back on blast. In fact late last year the Chinia Act brought a cargo of iron ore from Seven Islands for the anticipated start up.
However following the PD ports Tees website and Marine traffic website the following was observed.
The Panamanian bulker Yarrawonga brought coal in from Darymple Point Australia and after discharging reloaded coke (I think) for Sparrows Point steel works in Baltimore USA,
A similar vessel loaded coal at Newport USA, sailed to Germany and after discharging sailed in ballast to the Tees (Redcar) and loaded coke for again Sparrows point.
Could anyone shed light on these seemingly strange charters


----------



## makko

Steelmaking has now been "globalised" by the likes of Arcelor Mittal and there is a certain synergy between plants in different countries for such resources as sponge iron, pellets, coke, slab, etc.
So, the charters are not that strange if you check out where these companies own plants.
Regards,
Dave


----------



## Erimus

makko said:


> Steelmaking has now been "globalised" by the likes of Arcelor Mittal and there is a certain synergy between plants in different countries for such resources as sponge iron, pellets, coke, slab, etc.
> So, the charters are not that strange if you check out where these companies own plants.
> Regards,
> Dave


...and the Jetty Management at Redcar Ore Terminal were delighted to be able to train/re-train dock workers in using their cranes.......ready for the big push next months,hopefully.

geoff


----------



## alan ward

The `Temple`boats of Lambert Bros.under management of Whitco were on charter to bring pulversided coal into Teesport in the mid70`s.I joined the `Temple Bar`there after one such charter.What a mess.


----------



## Erimus

alan ward said:


> The `Temple`boats of Lambert Bros.under management of Whitco were on charter to bring pulversided coal into Teesport in the mid70`s.I joined the `Temple Bar`there after one such charter.What a mess.


Yes we had a similar mess on Immingham Ore & Coal Terminal too!!!

geoff


----------



## trotterdotpom

Remember when they used to put paper runners along the alleyways during loading and discharging? After a while they stopped doing it, I was told because they were regarded as a fire hazard. Is that true?

John T


----------



## Erimus

trotterdotpom said:


> Remember when they used to put paper runners along the alleyways during loading and discharging? After a while they stopped doing it, I was told because they were regarded as a fire hazard. Is that true?
> 
> John T


I'd forgotten about them!...........think it was costing too much! Never heard the H&S bit mentioned.

geoff


----------



## alan ward

#5 You`d expect it on the quay.I`ve been up in Sorel when the slurry has been ankle deep.Part of my job was keeping the accomodation clean,both private and public and I was rarely more pleased to shake the dust of a port from my heels than a steelworks/coal berth.


----------



## Ray Mac

alan ward said:


> #5 You`d expect it on the quay.I`ve been up in Sorel when the slurry has been ankle deep.Part of my job was keeping the accomodation clean,both private and public and I was rarely more pleased to shake the dust of a port from my heels than a steelworks/coal berth.


Your job Alan or the lads(Pint)(Gleam)


----------



## alan ward

Burned Toast said:


> Your job Alan or the lads(Pint)(Gleam)


The lads of course,but I`d done a fair bit of it in the past and it wouldn`t be the lads explaining to the OM or the C/E if their accomodation was ****ty would it?


----------



## Mechanic-H

I think it was the bulker King James that delivered a cargo of coal from Norfolk VA to Port Talbot in '72. I seem to remember that it was the first one of many. I don't suppose the local miners were too happy.


----------



## Bankliner

*Bulk Carrier Voyages*

Going back to the original thread, SSI import coking coal from the US and Australia, this is used to produce Coke for steel making, excess coke produced was exported to places such as Sparrows point, however after several shipments earlier this year very little has been exported following the collapse of the steel works at sparrows point. In fact a cargo of coke is being returned to Redcar from Sparrows point in October.


----------



## jimd

Port Hedland to Redcar 100k+ tons of coking coal, June 1984. mv Lackenby.


----------



## David Campbell

jimd. You must mean iron ore, there is no coal for export from Port Hedland.


----------



## jimd

Iron ore, coal they all seem to blend into one. It all seems a long time ago. my apologies.


----------



## oldseamerchant

The Coal comes out of Gladstone and Mackay on the NE coast. Right?


----------



## David Campbell

oldseamerchant.

Coal is exported from 5 ports in Queensland, 3 in NSW, also some from Victoria and a little from WA.

Google: Coal exports from Australia. The amount is amazing.


----------



## oldman 80

David Campbell said:


> oldseamerchant.
> 
> Coal is exported from 5 ports in Queensland, 3 in NSW, also some from Victoria and a little from WA.
> 
> Google: Coal exports from Australia. The amount is amazing.


Qld Coal Ports - (North to South):- 
Abbot Point;Dalrymple Bay;Hay Point; Gladstone.
Which is the 5th One ? 

P.S. _The boom has probably bust - developements shelved, workers lid off - but it had to happen I suppose._


----------



## sparkie2182

Talking of Pt. Hedland..............

Any idea why it should be used a passenger ship destination????

Coz it is.

http://www.perthnow.com.au/business...th-cruise-liners/story-e6frg2r3-1226398651272

The world's toughest pub..............."33,000 broken beer glasses a year."

Yep..............that's how i remember it!!!!!!


----------



## David Campbell

oldman80. Brisbane.


----------



## oldman 80

David Campbell said:


> oldman80. Brisbane.


Well, Well, Well - Good Lord.
Would you believe it ?
I am a sort of Queenslander (for the past 25 years), a former coal ship Master, marine & cargo surveyor (draft surveying - Bowen Basin Ports) turned Nautical Surveyor, now long retired, and I did not know nor even suspect, that Brisbane was considered a coal port.
Are you sure ?

(Night)


----------



## trotterdotpom

oldman 80 said:


> Well, Well, Well - Good Lord.
> Would you believe it ?
> I am a sort of Queenslander (for the past 25 years), a former coal ship Master, marine & cargo surveyor (draft surveying - Bowen Basin Ports) turned Nautical Surveyor, now long retired, and I did not know nor even suspect, that Brisbane was considered a coal port.
> Are you sure ?
> 
> (Night)


Coal loader at Queensland Bulk Handling at Fisherman Islands - used to berth there and discharge cement from Adelaide on "River Torrens", but I don't think we ever loaded coal. Definitely there though because I made the mistake of parking my car under the conveyor once (about 1990)!

John T


----------



## trotterdotpom

sparkie2182 said:


> Talking of Pt. Hedland..............
> 
> Any idea why it should be used a passenger ship destination????
> 
> Coz it is.
> 
> http://www.perthnow.com.au/business...th-cruise-liners/story-e6frg2r3-1226398651272
> 
> 
> 
> The world's toughest pub..............."33,000 broken beer glasses a year."
> 
> Yep..............that's how i remember it!!!!!!


Have a friend from Scotland who is hoping to do a cruise from Sydney to Perth, via Hedland, next year. I too was stunned to hear the ship was stopping there. My preference was the Esplanade. A cut above the Pier and they had the Raunchy Girls show in the beer garden - no need for fake tan there, everything in the place is red with a capital R.

John T


----------

